# Engadget: iPhone 4 review



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/22/iphone-4-review/?icid=main|aim|dl5|link1|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.engadget.com%2F2010%2F06%2F22%2Fiphone-4-review%2F

Found this review on the iphone4


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Here is also a follow-up

*Some iPhone 4 models dropping calls when held left-handed, including ours (video)*
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/24/some-iphone-4-models-see-signals-drop-to-0-when-held-left-handed


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That left-handed thing has me worried. I'm left handed! I still haven't heard if it matters if you have a bumper case on or not, though.


----------

